# FPS Probleme WOW Classic



## Dis.Grace (14. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab lange WOW gezockt und bin nun wieder im klassischen Azeroth zuhause. Allerdings habe ich FPS Probleme, sobald ich den dritten Monitor (TV) anschließe... 
aber erstmal mein System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
MB: ASUS ROG Strix X570
RAM: 16GB (2x8) Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro DDR4-3200
GraKa: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2080 Advanced
SSD: Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB, M.2

Problem: 
Aktuell habe ich 2 Monitore angeschlossen (27" und 24", beide Full-HD), auf einem zocke ich, auf dem anderen lasse ich TS / Discord etc laufen. Die Monitore schaffen nur 60Hz, ingame hatte ich daher die FPS auf 60 limitiert, habe aber den Eindruck, dass es mit 100Hz flüssiger läuft, daher auf 100 angehoben).
Sobald ich den TV anschließe, sinken die FPS auf ca. 30. Der TV ist ein 4K Fernseher, allerdings ausgeschaltet. 
Dubios ist, dass die FPS auf ca. 60FPS steigen, wenn ich die Windows-Taste drücke, WOW aber weiterhin hinter der Taskleiste zu sehen ist. 

Ich kann im Spiel übrigens nur zwischen Fenster und Fenster (Vollbild) wählen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegt? Mein PC steht zwar auf einem Regal neben mir aber jedes mal den TV ein- bzw. ausstöpseln kann ja nicht die Lösung sein  

Schonmal vielen Dank und besten Gruß
Dis.Grace


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2020)

Also du hast 3 mal Bildwiedergabe angeschlossen, und wenn du nur 2 Monitore ohne den Fernseher angeschlossen hast läuft alles normal ? Worüber sind die einzelnen Bildschirme angeschlossen und welches Betriebssystem hast du ? 

Das du in Wow Classic nur zwischen Fenster und Fenster (Vollbild) wählen kannst ist normal.


----------



## Dis.Grace (14. Mai 2020)

Mist... Antwort gelöscht...

Also Monitor 1 und 2 sind per DP angeschlossen, der TV ist als Klon von 1 eingerichtet und per HDMI angeschlossen.
Wenn ich nur die beiden Monitore anschließe, liegen die FPS unlimitiert bei ca. 160. Mit Limit liegen sie entsprechend am Limit.
Ist der TV eingesteckt, liegen die FPS im Vordergrund bei ca. 30 und im Hintergrund bei 60, unabhängig vom FPS Limit.

Könnte es daran liegen, dass WOW sowohl der 4K Auflösung des TV, als auch der HD Auflösung des Monitors gerecht werden will?


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2020)

Der TV läuft Vsync 30 Hz. Und den Misch aus 60 und 30 Hz verzeihen wohl einige System nicht.


----------



## Dis.Grace (18. Mai 2020)

Mies... aber danke für die Rückmeldung.
Hab auch ne Lösung für das Problem... gerade gibts den ASUS PG348Q bei Amazon im Angebot.. da hab ich zugeschlagen und nutze dann nur noch 2 Monitore bzw. den Monitor und den TV als 2. Bildschirm und nicht Klon. Werde das mal testen und dann berichten.


----------



## NuVirus (18. Mai 2020)

ich weiß nicht ob es das in Classic Menü gibt, aber es gibt nen Punkt Hintergrund FPS vll ist da irgendwie nen Problem


----------



## Dis.Grace (19. Mai 2020)

Das hatte ich auch vermutet und die maximale Vordergrund- und Hintergrund-FPS auf 150 geschoben. Hat leider nicht geholfen....


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Mai 2020)

Hast die Grafikkarte erkennung auf automatisch eingestellt?(Wow Option)   falls ja...wähl dort mal die 2080 aus. https://s12.directupload.net/images/200519/r8kbpqdl.png obwohl unser CPU hat ja keine Igpu, macht eigentlich auch keinen sinn.^^

Haben fast gleiches Setup.

PC ist auch an meinem Oled angeschlossen, dort jäuft es 60fps und am pc 144 fps gesync. zocke auch wow classic.  habe keine probleme damit..spiele auch zwischendurch am TV im bett^^ 

Monitor mit dem du WoW spielst auf Primär eingestellt ingame?

Hast du einen Häkchen bei Maximale Vordergrund und Hintergrund fps?


----------



## Dis.Grace (19. Mai 2020)

Hm.... die Optionen prüfe ich nachher nochmal. Ich meine, dass die Einstellungen auf die RTX 2080 eingestellt sind, bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher.

Der Monitor ist als Primär eingestellt. Hatte auch schon überlegt den TV als Klon des 2. Monitors einzustellen, das will Windows aber nicht. Müsste den 2. dann als 1. einstellen und dann klonen....

Der Haken ist gesetzt, aber auch wenn ich die max. FPS auf 150 setze, hab ich meistens nur 30 wenn der TV ebenfalls eingesteckt ist.

Übrigens... @Tengri86 GZ zu den 2000  Das gerade war der 2001.


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2020)

Naja, ich glaub immer noch dass das Mischen der Frequenzen das Problem ist.

Und so unbekannt ist das "Problem" ja nicht.

PCGH schreibt hier zwar fälschlicherweise das es nur was mit 144Hz zu tun hat, und irgendwas mit Flimmern produziert. Aber im Grunde meinen sie genau das, was Dir passiert.

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Moni...on-Monitoren-bei-144-Hertz-teilweise-1343758/

Der Fix muss von MS kommen, ich glaube nicht das Du irgendwas an Deinem Problem zur Zeit ändern kannst, es sei denn Du bekommst alle Deine Monitore auf die gleiche Frequenz eingestellt. 

Und dann für den Hinterkopf: Klonen geht natürlich nur über den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner.
D.h. wenn Du FHD auf den 4K-Fernseher "klonst", dann kommt da natürlich auch nur FHD raus.
Und wenn Du Dir jetzt einen 21:9-Monitor bestellt hast, dann ist natürlich ganz Essig mit Klonen, denn das Seitenverhältnis stimmt ja nicht mehr so ganz.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Mai 2020)

kannst du denn 60 Hz am TV einstellen oder geht da nicht mehr als 30Hz


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Mai 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaub immer noch dass das Mischen der Frequenzen das Problem ist.
> 
> Und so unbekannt ist das "Problem" ja nicht.
> 
> ...



TV ist bei mir FHD 60hz und monitor wqhd 144hz und habe kein Probleme..ist bestimmt Config sache.



Dis.Grace schrieb:


> Übrigens... @Tengri86 GZ zu den 2000  Das gerade war der 2001.



Danke


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2020)

Alle die das "Problem" haben, konnten es jedenfalls nicht durch "config" lösen. Das Forum ist voll davon. Bei keinem hab ich "jetzt geht es" gelesen.


----------



## Dis.Grace (28. Mai 2020)

Heyho,

leider hast du recht behalten und logisch ist es ja eigentlich auch. Mich hatten eigentlich auch die Schwankungen irritiert. Wenn es fix 30FPS gewesen wären, wäre es ja klar.
Nunja... das Setup besteht nun aus 3 Monitoren, 1x 24" FHD hochkant  für TS/Discord etc., der 34" WQHD zum zocken und der 4k TV für Filme. Alle als eigenständige Monitore, nicht geklont. Habe nun "konstant" 100FPS und bin mega zufrieden


----------



## HisN (28. Mai 2020)

Seit gestern bekommt man Windows 10 2004 .. dort soll ein "Fix" für das Mischen der Frequenzen eingebaut sein.
Update. Probieren.


----------



## eclipso (30. Mai 2020)

Soweit bekannt, gibt es Probleme im Vollbildmodus auf MM (bzw. 3 Monitoren), im Fenstermodus weniger. In der Vergangenheit haben sich die meisten beholfen, indem sie sich ein "resolution script" geschrieben haben.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Juni 2020)

Der Fernseher wird auch mit 4K von der Graka angesteuert? Wenn ja, dann kann der vermutlich kein HDMI 2.0 und läuft deswegen auf 4K/30 Hz. Was passiert, wenn du den TV in Full HD von der GPU ansteuerst, und welcher TV ist das genau?


----------

